# Frage zum Hakenlöser



## Grobi112 (28. Juni 2022)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen die Damen und Herren. 
Ich habe da mal eine Frage...
Da ich gerne Forellen räuchern und auch endlich mal ein Erfolgserlebnis haben wollte, habe ich mich am Samstag einen Tag an den Forellenweiher gesetzt.
Letztlich durchaus erfolgreich und im selbstgebauten Räucherofen wurden die Schuppentiere zu einem köstlichen Abendessen in gemütlicher Runde.

Mein Problem und damit auch zur angedrohten Frage, ich habe mit keinem (Stab)Hakenlöser (drei verschiedene Geräte aus "Startersets") die Haken frei bekommen.
Jetzt hatte ich am Forellenweiher den Vorteil das ich die Fische erst waidgerecht töten und dann rumfuhrwerken konnte.
Am Wochenende ist aber ein Ausflug zu einem Vereinsgewässer geplant wo ich Schonmaße einhalten und daher entsprechend den Haken aus einem lebenden Tier schonend entfernen will.
Hat jemand einen hilfriechen Tipp zu dem richtigen Werkzeug und/oder dessen Anwendung?

Herzhaften Dank.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Juni 2022)

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen die Damen und Herren.
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage...
> Da ich gerne Forellen räuchern und auch endlich mal ein Erfolgserlebnis haben wollte, habe ich mich am Samstag einen Tag an den Forellenweiher gesetzt.
> Letztlich durchaus erfolgreich und im selbstgebauten Räucherofen wurden die Schuppentiere zu einem köstlichen Abendessen in gemütlicher Runde.
> ...


Die Schnur sollte unter Spannung stehen wenn du das Ding um die Schnur legst und in den Rachen gleiten lässt


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Juni 2022)

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen hilfriechen Tipp zu dem richtigen Werkzeug und/oder dessen Anwendung?


Ansonsten Schonhaken benutzen oder beim normalen Haken den Widerhaken andrücken, erleichtert das Lösen.


----------



## Mescalero (28. Juni 2022)

Grobi112 
Mein Rezept gegen das Verangeln: groß genugge Haken, lieber eine Nr. größer als zu klein, keine Widerhaken und eine Arterienklemme zum Lösen. Viele kommen aber mit den Hakenlösern besser zurecht.


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Juni 2022)

Grobi112 schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen die Damen und Herren.
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage...
> Da ich gerne Forellen räuchern und auch endlich mal ein Erfolgserlebnis haben wollte, habe ich mich am Samstag einen Tag an den Forellenweiher gesetzt.
> Letztlich durchaus erfolgreich und im selbstgebauten Räucherofen wurden die Schuppentiere zu einem köstlichen Abendessen in gemütlicher Runde.
> ...


Schön, dass du die ersten Erfolge verzeichnen konntest. Besonders freut es mich, dass du dir die Frage der Waidgerechtigkeit direkt selbst stellst. Das ist leider nicht selbstverständlich.

Der große Unterschied zwischen Forellen und viel anderen Fischen ist der, dass Forellen meist extrem tief schlucken. Da sieht man den Haken meist nicht mehr und muss komplett nach Gefühl arbeiten. Die meisten Weißfische hängen schön vorne in der Lippe, sodass man den Haken meist mit den Fingern entfernen kann. Sollte doch mal einer etwas tiefer hängen, sieht man den Haken meist aber noch und kann so einfacher erkennen was zu tun ist. Eine straffe Schnur ist wichtig und dann einfach den Löser daran bis zum Haken gleiten lassen und diesen einfach herausschieben.
Hat ein Fisch es doch mal geschafft den Haken richtig zu schlucken, das heißt für mich, dass der Haken den Schlund passiert hat, ist ein Haken lösen für mich meist aussichtslos. Meine Versuche endeten dann immer mit blutenden Fischen. Diese entnehme ich dann einfach und verwende sie im schlechtesten Fall als Köder.
Falls der Fisch natürlich geschont ist, würde ich von Operationen absehen und die Schnur direkt am Maul abschneiden. Meiner Meinung nach hat der Fisch damit eine höhere Überlebenschance.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Juni 2022)

Ich schließe mich den Ausführungen von Mescalero und meinen anderen Vorrednern an! Ich habe Arterienklemmen in verschiedenen Größen dabei. Wenn eine maßige Forelle tief geschluckt hat, betäube und töte ich sie Waidgerecht.
Wenn eine Forelle beim Lösungsversuch eines sichtbaren Hakens blutet und wird dann zurückgesetzt, stirbt diese in 99 von 100 Fällen.


----------



## Blueser (28. Juni 2022)

Gibt es irgendwo noch den Larchy zu kaufen?
Der soll wohl genial gewesen sein.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Larchy











						Hakenlöser Zange Lösezange Hakenentferner Angeln aushaken Angelhaken lösen 22cm  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Hakenlöser Zange Lösezange Hakenentferner Angeln aushaken Angelhaken lösen 22cm in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



So was?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2022)

Nein.

Sowas:


----------



## Mikesch (28. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo noch den Larchy zu kaufen?
> Der soll wohl genial gewesen sein.


Funktioniert aber nur bei Fischen mit großem Maul gut, für "Kleinfische" ungeeignet.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
als erstes gebührt dir ein Lob dafür, daß du dir schon vorher Gedanken machst 
Bestes Tool für tief sitzende Haken ist für mich eine Arterienklemme mit abgewinkelten Backen, ebenfalls sehr gut ist eine Spitzzange, mit der hat man einen noch festeren Griff. Haken greifen, nach hinten heraus schieben, Hand leicht kippen damit die Spitze horizontal liegt und rückwärts heraus holen.

Viel, viel besser als jede Operation wäre aber eine Selektion über Köderart bzw. Ködergröße. Es gibt heutzutage für die meisten Fischarten Methoden mit denen man von vorne herein vieles steuern kann. Ich würde bspw. von einem Großhechtjäger niemals verlangen seine Widerhaken anzudrücken, der möchte den vllt. einzigen Fisch des Tages natürlich auch landen.
Anders verhält sich das z.B. an einem Bafogewässer mit vielen Untermassigen. Naturköder oder Widerhaken verbietet dort eigentlich schon der gesunde Menschenverstand. Ich fische dort auf eine Art, deren Chrarakter es ist, meist extrem gierig zu beißen. Nett für mich als Angler, also kann ich mich dem Fisch gegenüber ja ebenfalls "nett" und fair verhalten.
Übrigens, es ist nicht unbedingt eine äußerliche Verletzung, die einen zurück gesetzten Untermassigen tötet. Die Länge der OP erzeugt einen Riesenstreß, besonders bei sehr Sauerstoff bedürftigen Fischen absolut schädlich. Ebenso gibt es dabei manchmal unerkannte innere Verletzungen.

Nochmals, ein Riesenlob für deinen Gedankengang, sowas ist nicht selbstverständlich


----------



## magi (28. Juni 2022)

Ich schließe mich an mit dem Lob deiner Gedanken zum Thema Haken lösen im Vorfeld der geplanten Aktion! Ich rate dir auch dringend dazu, das Thema verangelte Fische/tiefsitzende Haken über die Köderbeschaffenheit (Kunstköder)  bzw. über die  METHODE zu steuern. Falls du unbedingt mit Naturködern angeln willst/musst und dann der wahrscheinliche Fall eintritt, dass die  Forelle sehr tief im Schlund gehakt ist: einen wirklich tief geschluckten Haken wirst du in den meisten Fällen nicht sauber mit einer Spitzzange/Arterienklemme lösen können. Vergiss derartige Ansätze bei Haken, die du nicht mehr sehen  kannst! Erst recht, wenn es große Haken mit breiten Bogen sind!! Die 0815 Kunststoff-Stabhakenlöser aus dem Shop (z.B. von Stonfo)  tun schon ihren Dienst, WENN diese in der richtigen Breite der vorderen Verdickung (= Kopf, der den Haken bei Zug aufnimmt bzw. In Richtung Haken geführt wird) passend zu der Hakengröße eingesetzt werden. Wichtiges Detail: wenn du den Hakenlöser über die  Vorfachschnur im "losen" Zustand bis zum fühlbaren Anschlag Richtung Haken schiebst, MUSS der Durchmesser des Kopfes insgesamt grösser als der Hakenbogen sein! Das ist elementar für ein reibungsloses Hakenlösen tief geschluckter Haken!!! Entsprechend kleine Haken verwenden!!! Die Hakenspitze sollte im Idealfall direkt anliegen und sich sogar bei Zug leicht in den Kunststoff des Kopfes bohren. Dann im Falle des tiefgehakten Fisches durch vorsichtigen Tritt auf das Vorfach / die Hauptschnur & Bewegen der Fischhaltehand  (=links, wenn du Rechtshänder bist)  leichte Spannung aufbauen, dann Hakenlöser entlang der leicht gespannten Schnur bis zum fühlbaren Anschlag /Hakensitz bewegen und dann leicht darüber hinaus leicht drehend bis vorsichtig ruckartig bewegen. Schnurspannung dabei halten. Wenn du mehr als 2-3 Rucke brauchst erlöse den Fisch, dann hat sich das Thema zurücksetzen leider erledigt, auch wenn du den Haken anschließend noch immer auf diese Art und Weise lösen kannst.


----------



## Captain_H00k (28. Juni 2022)

Top Beiträge hier ,und ein wichtiges Thema !
Ich habe bis heute bei der Angelei auf Friedfische immer ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich mit allem was kleiner als ein Standard 8er Haken ist was großes dran bekomme.
Dabei hatte ich auch schon meine Fänge wo ich echt zu kämpfen hatte, beispielsweise ein Zander auf nen 10er Haken oder nen Karpfen auf nen 12er beim Pickern.
Wenn so fische den tief schlucken und der fest sitzt,ist das einfach mal tricky.Aber es kann auch kleinere Fische betreffen,die beispielsweise vorsichtig schlucken,und man den Biss erst zu spät bemerkt.
Ich bin eigentlich immer doppelt ausgestattet,Hakenlöser in passender Größe ( Wichtig das korrekt mit den Hakengrößen abzustimmen die man fischt ) + Zange oder Aterienklemme.Manchmal sollte man von letzterem auch beides dabei haben,wenn man absolut sicher gehen will.
Und selbst dann kann es schonmal tricky werden.
Meine Philosophie dabei ist mittlerweile,sich Zeit nehmen und nicht in Panik / Hektik geraten.
Und nach bestem Wissen & Gewissen machen was geht


----------

